

Show HN: Are you a Climber? Thrutched, Version 2 - csytan
http://www.thrutched.com/?v=2

======
yan
I am a climber and thanks, I haven't heard of this before and would probably
find this very useful.

edit: climbing comes up on HN every few months, we should start a mail list or
figure out where everyone is and plan a trip or acquire gym partners.

------
knieveltech
I'm a climber and I don't see this gaining traction against supertopo, 8a.nu
or rockclimbing.com. No reason not to give it a shot though.

~~~
csytan
Not trying to slay the giants yet, but I'll give it my best shot.

~~~
knieveltech
Rock on with your bad self! If you can differentiate with some kind of value
not currently available or poorly implemented elsewhere you've got a shot.

Supertopo's the home of crusty legends, dirtbags, and the ocassional crusty
legend who is also a dirtbag and a luddite. While the forums there frequently
serve as THE source for up to the second info on what the hardman crowd is up
to the signal to noise ratio is fucking abysmal. Clean that up and you've got
something.

rc.com and mountainproject are basically identical in their strengths lie with
an active younger community and good route databases. rc.com tries to be too
many things to too many people though so the implementation is muddled,
whereas mountain project looks like crap and gets maybe half the traffic but
the route content is typically much better that rc's. Clean up RC's mess,
harness their community and somehow figure out a way to get the same kind of
quality content as mountain project, and again, you've got a shot.

8a is spraylord paradise and home of anyone who's ever dreamed of scoring that
big chalk sponsorship. I'd leave well enough alone here.

Edit - BTW, given the domain name, you wouldn't happen to be hanging out with
offwidth climbers would you?

~~~
csytan
Appreciate the beta on climbing sites!

To be honest, I'm a relative newcomer to the climbing world. I've been at it
for a year, and still haven't found a news site or forum that is as addictive
as HN.

Re offwidth climbers -- Nope, not really. Do they have a reputation for
thrutching?

~~~
knieveltech
"thrutching" may be the only term in the english language that sufficiently
encapsulates the act of offwidth climbing, even when you're doing it
correctly.

------
jmatt
I like it. There is definitely a need for this sort of information in the
community.

For some reason markdown isn't working right with my first post. Specifically
the embedded link:

<http://www.thrutched.com/freedom-of-the-hills>

~~~
jmatt
Also it would be nice if there was room for opinions even when creating
topics. I know your community page[1] says submissions should be factual and
neutral. There are all sorts of things I wouldn't post based on that. For
instance my favorite summer alpine climbs in the Rockies... Since it would be
neither factual or neutral.

[1] <http://www.thrutched.com/community>

~~~
csytan
That's a good point.

I wrote that when I was working on the "every topic is a wiki page" feature. I
was in the mindset of how wikipedia operates, but I see your point that it
would exclude a lot of interesting posts. Removing it for now :)

------
csytan
New design, clearer focus, bug squishing, and lots more! Thanks to all who
offered advice on the last post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1915280>

------
makmanalp
I'm a climber, and this is pretty sweet! You might want a real logo at some
point.

~~~
csytan
Thanks! I'm not a designer, but will definitely think about a better logo in
the future.

------
MrMatt
How about a link to dismiss the about box? Once I've seen it, it just takes up
space.

Excellent to see you iterating so quickly - are you split testing any of your
design elements?

~~~
csytan
Thanks Matt, I just made a changed so logged in users don't see the about box.

Nope, haven't been doing any sort of split testing -- not enough traffic!

------
jhrobert
Well defined focus, crystal clear. nice design.

I guess this can be duplicated for any well defined community.

